# Mama's boy or noooooo?



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

This may be me dealing with my own insecurities but I have a question about wether my fiance is too much of a mama's boy or if he is just a good son.

I didn't notice it until he moved here from NC (where his family lives) to MD (where I live) this past January. He moved here for me which is amazing...so we could be together. We had some tension for a while because he missed home etc but mostly things have been going well.

I have just been noticing things these past months regarding him and his mother's relationship.
1) His mom (or he does depending) calls at least every other day. Its never a long conversation but its still checking in, etc. For some reason it bothers me. Should it though? B/c when I mention it in passing my fiance gets slightly defensive and says its just how their relationship is and that I shouldn't get annoyed or jealous over it.
2) When we go to visit his family his mom asks him to call when he leaves, during the trip sometime, and if we are returnin home from visiting them...when he gets home. I don't know about others, but usually I'll call home to let them know when I get some place safe...but three times?
3) I know he misses home, but he jumps at any chance to go back home. Its usually when his mom mentions he should come home...at least...thats what Ive gotten from it. For instance, he went home three times last month. Once for mother's day, another for his bday, and then for his grandma's bday (ps his parents paid for him to get home every single time...which also is like...umm...) I don't mind him going home! In fact I went with him two of those times. I am just wondering if this may be a trend each month. Now this month he is planning on going home twice...once to make up for father's day he will be missing and another just to visit friends (but stay at his family's to "say hi"). I try to mention that its a lot of traveling and we should slow down and maybe go to his house maybe once a month. He is 23 yrs old, we are getting married....is jumping at the chance to go home (most def for his mom) more than once a month not normal or him just being a normal son? When we get married I don't want to be going to his parents three times a month...let alone more than once..or even every month.
4) His mom has a lot of opinions about everything. My fiance listens to her and a lot of times tells me "my mom thinks..etc". For instance, our wedding date. She thinks itd be best for us to wait until next year bc of money etc. My fiance pretty much agreed with her off the bat. I had no chance against the both of them. My fiance argues that she is older and more wise and we should listen to her. I agree in some ways. I just don't want him to agree with his mom everytime she has a certain opinion on something in our lives. I want him to consider my opinion first.
5) He just seems to talk about his mom a good deal. "my mom this..my mom that..." Not constantly, but frequently. He has started talking about her less, bc I talked with him a couple times about it. It bothers me still bc now I feel like he wants to mention her still all the time, but doesnt bc he doesnt want me to nag him about it. Along with that he doesnt tell me anymore when his mom calls...or he hides it and calls her when i'm not around. I don't want that...makes me feel out of the loop. Almost like him and his mom have this secret/exclusive relationship I can't be cued in on.
6) He loves his mother's cooking. Its nothing fancy...she's not a chef...so I am sure I can learn to cook things he will like. He mentions a lot "I love my mom's ___" or "I don't like any but my mom's ___" I sometimes say.."ok then I will make sure to not make it then, but he responds with "No, just make my mom's recipe". I'm nervous about making him happy with my cooking when he loves his mom's special way so much.

There are a few other little things I notice, but I won't list them. Its just...I want to be his number one woman. He tells me I am and that of course I am first, but sometimes I notice things that make me think...maybe he wants me to be first, but the truth is his mom is (?). I know he adores his mother which is ok. I just want to be the one he adores first...I will be his wife. I want to be first...not second to his mom. Sometimes I feel like the chord has just not been fully cut yet...and I want it to be...I am independent of my family (even though I still love them so much). 

Maybe I have issues of my own...insecurities which lead to jealousy and lead to me overthinking things. I am sure my own issues play a part, but I am looking for advice. I want my man to have a good relationship with his mom...but where is the line drawn? When should I step back and not be uneasy or jealous about the time he spends on his mother. 

I love my fiance sooo much. He really takes care of me and looks out for me. He shows me in many many ways...moving here, etc. 

Maybe I have nothing to worry about.......


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

He sounds like my son! My son is 23, (I have four kids. Two sons, the other son is 15). Part of it is his personality, from what I have seen with my sons. My oldest son is a serious "home body", he likes family, being in the loop here at home, calls me daily. Our younger son isn't that way, he'll be the one to check in once a week at the most. My daughters are the same way. The oldest daugher (30) checks in daily, like the older son; my younger daughter (21) well, if I hear from her once a week, that is enough for her.

When my dh and I were dating I had red flags you have, my mother in law called my dh every day; my dh would avoid her calls at times, as they were so frequent. Now, 26 years later...the calls from her have decreased to once a week...but I think she has dementia and has forgotten my dh's phone number! My mother in law and I have never gotten along and we live as FAR from her as possible, it was a condition of our marriage, I knew she was goin to be an issue.

I see a couple things going on when I examine your post:

1) He isn't truly READY to cut the apron strings
2) You seem territorial and competitive with his mother's attention
3) You seem insecure and somewhat immature, maybe not really ready for marriage yet if you have these feelings?
4) Your mother in law can make you marriage or break it, so if you are having red flags like this now, it isn't going to get better; for example, what is going to happen when the babies come???


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

He sounds like a momma's boy to me. If he listens to his mom that easily, I dont think he's ready to be a husband. You will always be second to his family.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

hm, the women say "yes, he is a mama's boy," and the men (so far) say "no." This will be interesting to follow.


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

sisters359 said:


> hm, the women say "yes, he is a mama's boy," and the men (so far) say "no." This will be interesting to follow.


exactly. haha. most women say "yes, he is a mama's boy. scary!" the men are saying "get over it. he just loves his mom."


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Didn't you post this in a few other topics?

anyway... when a man marries, he is supposed to leave his parents and cleave to his wife. I don't think thats going to happen in your situation as his mother will be the queen bee and if you don't mind her constantly being in your marriage and her telling him what to do...
then it might be ok.
I myself, would not like a situation like this... I would want a man who cleaved to me, not his mother and then I am under her. There will be many times his mother will call the shots and you will have to follow them or deal with your new husbands horror that you are not obeying his mother.

You have to keep in mind, many people marry the wrong person, for the wrong reasons and thats why your going to get different opinions. Many mothers with grown boys would want this set up although some would say its unhealthy
and not going to end up with a stable and happy marriage for their sons.
Marriage was created by God and God himself set up rules for it. The meddling mother in law is not a part of it and I can garentee you, she will be meddling.
Not to mention all the money he will spend going to see her, that takes away from building your home and family... and time... as certain holidays his mother will expect him there with her and you may end up spending them alone.
If you want to go ahead with this marriage you should seek counseling BEFORE marriage on this subject of in laws, his mother and his relationship with her before you marry or you may end up very sorry... and totally controlled by his mother.
Most women who marry want to be first in their husbands lives, not below his family of orgin.

I did not marry someone for this very reason as he had too strong of ties to his family of orgin and I came below all of them
( his mother, brothers came FIRST, I was bottom on the list). I spent many holidays alone when he went to visit them and finally I saw the light and got away from him.
Now I have a man who is a husband, as not all men are husbands.
I thank God for that too !!!
best wishes..


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

preso said:


> Didn't you post this in a few other topics?
> 
> anyway... when a man marries, he is supposed to leave his parents and cleave to his wife. I don't think thats going to happen in your situation as his mother will be the queen bee and if you don't mind her constantly being in your marriage and her telling him what to do...
> then it might be ok.
> ...



Thanks 

I don't think he is as bad as all that though. 

He did move here to be with me even though his mom (and dad) were against it. Doesn't that say something about him putting me first? I would think if his mom was #1 he would have told me sorry, but I can't move.

Am I correct?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

He may not be bad... but he does not have the stuff... to be a husband.

In the short term he is going to have to choose because his going to visit every month
is not going to work out and his mother may not like if he choose you... and cause you a lot of misery in your marriage.

sorry he is not ready for marriage...
and not husband material. Not from what you wrote.... and

his mother is meddling. A man his age should not be checking in with mom every other day. Thats just too odd for someone his age.

I feel sorry if you marry him
and you disagree on something, he will tell his mother who will side with him
and make war in your home and for you. Even come to your home and start bossing you around and
may God help you if you have kids with him, as his mother will
take over and make you feel like a second class citizen and slave in your own home, by telling you what to do. If she can't reach you by phone, be ready for her to pack and move in. Not that she is going to heklp you as much as YOUR GOING TO BE HELPING HER, OR WATCH OUT !
yes, he is a mommas boy and may always be one. Like I said I dated someone like him and did not marry him for the reasons I stated in above post.

Him moving in with you is not putting you first.
It is testing his parents... nothing more.


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

preso said:


> He may not be bad... but he does not have the stuff... to be a husband.
> 
> In the short term he is going to have to choose because his going to visit every month
> is not going to work out and his mother may not like if he choose you... and cause you a lot of misery in your marriage.
> ...


Thanks for your concern...its def something to keep in mind. Again though, its hard to convey exactly how my fiance is...and exactly what goes on....over a post online. I think there is more to consider other than "he's a mama's boy. get out." 

As for his mom moving in...HA...no. She is def not who you're thinking of. Believe me. She has 4 other children and apparantely she calls them just as much as she does my fiance.

If he does bring up going home twice this month again, I will be expressing my concern and opinion...see what happens then!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Good luck to you but I think your wasting your time with the guy you have.
I'd find someone to marry who was worth marrying. He would be a nice guy too.... but some men aren't marriage material and thats what you have right now, no matter how much you wish he was...
won't change things.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

He's a momma's boy.

When you and he make a decision on something, make sure you discuss it. If his opinion differs from yours, ask why? If momma comes up, cancel the decision. Period. That includes the wedding date! That choice is for the two of you, not momma. 

Once you both agree on something, STICK TO IT! Do not change it (because it's likely momma's influence) without a very valid reason!


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wow, a lot of jaded and negative responses here. You people are nuts.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

So he checks on his mom and likes his family? Yeah, he is so a momma's boy -- not!

I think it is funny in this age of instant messaging, forums, Facebook, and Twitter, that people think it is normal to be in constant contact with virtual acquaintances, but their own mother? Must be something wrong with him!

Cleaving to one's spouse is not the same thing as abandoning the rest of one's family. 

There has to be a reasonable perspective on things. Sure, if there is a decision as a couple to make, the couple should make it.

But staying in contact with the family is not a bad thing.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

michzz said:


> So he checks on his mom and likes his family? Yeah, he is so a momma's boy -- not!
> 
> I think it is funny in this age of instant messaging, forums, Facebook, and Twitter, that people think it is normal to be in constant contact with virtual acquaintances, but their own mother? Must be something wrong with him!
> 
> ...



and talking to your mother on the phone every other day, flying to see her every month... is not what normal and emotionally healthy "men" do.
his mothers apron strings are so tight around him he is trying to please everyone, so why marry ? his meddling mother is going to be into every aspect of their marriage. he should just stay around his mom or keep living with her...
he sounds like a huge baby. I would freak out of my husband called his mother every other day... hahaha !]

numer 4.) listed is some scary stuff where he seeks his mothers advice and the secret relationship, you can bet his mom is the number one in his life. That alone is good reason not to marry or date him. He isn't grown up yet and because he is 23, I don't think he will.. his mom is the number one woman in his life.

that is not a man to marry... no woman likes to come after a mans family of orgin, thats not what marriage is about. He's supposed to cleave to you, not her !
the mother in law aspect alone is enough to run from that guy. ewww.
Just wait and see what she becomes when there are p[roblems in the marriage or he doesn't like wifes cooking ! haha!
he should just stay home with his mom, sounds like he belongs there, holding onto her apron strings !
mom will find him the perfect wife  when and if she ever wants him to have kids.


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok wow. haha. I posted this post to get some advice...not to get slammed with my relationship being doomed to fail. 

I would understand that kind of reply if my fiance treated me badly...and didn't pay attention to my needs and only took care of how his mom and her feelings.

Honestly, he isn't that bad. I posted this knowing it was more of my own jealousy and insecurity that causes me to blow things a bit out of proportion.

He has already gotten better since he moved here in January. His mom used to call him everyday (and he would answer or return the calls)...so every other day or every three days is good by me. 

As for going home...he drives 5 hrs to go home..and almost every time it has been for a legit reason. 1 being mother's day 2 being his bday and he wanted to see his friends(his family too granted) 3 his gma's bday...she's italian and would die if he wasn't there.

I don't think you got the line.....his mom keeps in touch with all her children the same amount. I think its personality. I just wanted to know how to keep a balance...and bring it up with my fiance.


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

dcrim said:


> He's a momma's boy.
> 
> When you and he make a decision on something, make sure you discuss it. If his opinion differs from yours, ask why? If momma comes up, cancel the decision. Period. That includes the wedding date! That choice is for the two of you, not momma.
> 
> Once you both agree on something, STICK TO IT! Do not change it (because it's likely momma's influence) without a very valid reason!




AGREE!

i have been learning to stick to decisions with him...he's learning too.


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

martino said:


> Wow, a lot of jaded and negative responses here. You people are nuts.


tell me about it. ahhhhh.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You are really trippin on this.

It's not like the guy is living out his Everyone Loves Raymond dreams.





preso said:


> and talking to your mother on the phone every other day, flying to see her every month... is not what normal and emotionally healthy "men" do.
> his mothers apron strings are so tight around him he is trying to please everyone, so why marry ? his meddling mother is going to be into every aspect of their marriage. he should just stay around his mom or keep living with her...
> he sounds like a huge baby. I would freak out of my husband called his mother every other day... hahaha !]
> 
> ...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

can you imagine living next door to your in laws?

haha... that would be really bad !


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

Um. Yeh. No. Not living near his parents. I told him that was something we had to agree on and he agreed. 

lol.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah it would. and I did it! My wife's parents ran the trailer court we lived in for 4 years early in our marriage. It was barely tolerable. However, we needed the help at the time. I am grateful for that. But not for the 6 a.m. intrusions by my FIL on the weekends for "coffee". He even used his own key to come inside once when we didn't answer the door. He figured something was wrong!

My wife could not manage to tell him the timing was not convenient. So I told him to try a much later hour. Didn't work. He was raised on a farm and did chores early. He went to bed by 8 p.m.

So I arrived at a good solution. I called him at midnight. 

He was roused out of a deep sleep and thought there was an emergency. Then when i explained that i just wanted to shoot the breeze at an hour I was comfortable with, he finally got it.

I finally had the resources to move us away and we did. Much better!

Dropped down the involvement to holidays.



preso said:


> can you imagine living next door to your in laws?
> 
> haha... that would be really bad !


----------



## Cams (Jun 3, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> He sounds like my son! My son is 23, (I have four kids. Two sons, the other son is 15). Part of it is his personality, from what I have seen with my sons. My oldest son is a serious "home body", he likes family, being in the loop here at home, calls me daily. Our younger son isn't that way, he'll be the one to check in once a week at the most. My daughters are the same way. The oldest daugher (30) checks in daily, like the older son; my younger daughter (21) well, if I hear from her once a week, that is enough for her.
> 
> When my dh and I were dating I had red flags you have, my mother in law called my dh every day; my dh would avoid her calls at times, as they were so frequent. Now, 26 years later...the calls from her have decreased to once a week...but I think she has dementia and has forgotten my dh's phone number! My mother in law and I have never gotten along and we live as FAR from her as possible, it was a condition of our marriage, I knew she was goin to be an issue.
> 
> ...


so are you the type of mom who calls your children a lot? I guess just trying to look at it from my fiance's mom's perspective.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a college age son and I don't call him this much, nor would I expect him to visit so often. It takes time together to build a relationship and keep it healthy--if you are both working, that means these weekend trips are detracting a lot for the only large chunks of time you have together. I'd be concerned enough to talk about it in premarital counseling, and to ask him to limit his visits to once every 2-3 months, regardless of what he misses. He needs to make a new life with you in a new place, and that cannot happen if he goes "home" most weekends. Besides, isn't "home" with you now? He may just go because he doesn't have the social networks in MD yet to keep him there, but he never will if he doesn't make an effort, and why make an effort if he can leave every weekend? Mostly, though, it's about the time you are not spending together--that's a lot of time. I would not be in a hurry to get married, he is young (and I'm guessing you are too) and you still have lots of time to enjoy life unmarried. Anything that gives you concern should be taken seriously--don't panic, but don't ignore it, either. Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have never met my mother in law yet or spoken to her... as she lives across the country and my husband does not consult with her
on anything he does. 
I have been warned about her, that she tends to have some annoying traits but is a nice person. One day we will live close to her ( 100 miles, not the current 3,000 miles away)
and I have already decided to keep the mother in law relationship to a very superficial one and limit it to social family gatherings.

This is sad, but I do not want her in my marriage from what I do know about her... or to be her friend.
She is very bossy I'm told, as well as controlling and she also isn't very smart. My husband has boundries with her as she tends to take advantage of people and situations.

Not going to worry too much about it as I'm a big girl and can easily handle her, just saying what my situation is with in laws.

If I saw my husband was calling his parents every other day
and talking about his mothers cooking and suggesting I learn to cook like her, I would have not married. 
I was not going to marry anyone unless the right guy came around, who was emotionally mature and grown up... because I wasn't desperate to marry or anything.. 
and the right guy did come around... although he is far from a perfect human being, he is a good husband overall. Mostly in the emotional mature dept where he excels.
His downfall is how he eats, his allergies and previously he was a workaholic too until his company cut everyone back to a 40 hour week.
I have had my fill of babies and man-childs in life, wow was I surprised to finally meet a man who wasn't one !


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cams said:


> so are you the type of mom who calls your children a lot? I guess just trying to look at it from my fiance's mom's perspective.


No, I do not, my kids call ME quite often. My eldest son, 23, calls me and everyone all the time. LOL. It is personality, his personality and "thing". Am saying it could just be your man's style. 

My dh mentioned in the early years "my mom makes great this or that...". I ignored it. A guy grows up with his mother's cooking...she always fixed rice, I fix potatoes. I fix all the meals, so I will fix rice now and then but I like potatoes and since I am the cook, well, I make potatoes!

My main point is that if you are having major issues with him and his relationship with his mother, then you need to step BACK and take the relationship slower, time to watch closer, etc....then decide for your individual situation. 

I buy my son's underwear, yes, and his jeans for him, shoes....but that is ONLY because I get sick of seeing the ratty clothes he tends to wear as he is so BUSY with his career start up and isn't all that into clothes...I do his laundry when I do the rest of the family - he does it when he needs something in particular. 

I have a great relationship with my kids, my older son, my younger son...each is DIFFERENT. I try not to generalize how "men" are or are not "Momma boys". 

Why can't a man love his mother and want to talk with his mother...girls do it all the time! It does not make him less of a man, it makes him more in tune to female....not a bad trait.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

:iagree: :iagree: :iagree: 



Sandy55 said:


> No, I do not, my kids call ME quite often. My eldest son, 23, calls me and everyone all the time. LOL. It is personality, his personality and "thing". Am saying it could just be your man's style.
> 
> My dh mentioned in the early years "my mom makes great this or that...". I ignored it. A guy grows up with his mother's cooking...she always fixed rice, I fix potatoes. I fix all the meals, so I will fix rice now and then but I like potatoes and since I am the cook, well, I make potatoes!
> 
> ...


----------



## CCfosterr (Jun 2, 2009)

I think I would be personally annoyed if the mother is so intrusive of our relationship, meddles and directs each and every thing to do within your relationship. But if it's harmless and it so happened that they are just uber close, then let them be, it's a good sign that he'll be a good husband and father to your kids. 


________________________
Baby Furniture Baby Shower


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

Other than #4 on your list.. where he tends to value his Moms opinion over the both of yours so to speak .. he doesnt sound like a mamas boy to me.. he sounds 23 & young & normal. he is transitioning slow his move from them. a Mama's Boy would have never left NC to be with You! " So You clearly are first to him!" Just make sure he understands the if u want her input on decisions you will ask for it atmosphere respectfully.

I dont think theres anything wrong with male or female children keeping in touch and having routine visits with there familys especially there Parents. Fast forward your Heart to the possible future where You are a parent of a child you raised & think about How you would want to be treated by that child & there mate & then do unto others what you would exspect to be done for you..

Good Luck!!


----------



## Wiccan (Apr 9, 2011)

Cam everything that you have listed sounds like my man, he is the only child, his mom contacts him every single day and sometimes he ignores it b/c he is tired and gets aggravated by her but I think the mom of my hopefully soon to be fiance is obsessed with her son, that is why I want to move as far away as possible from his parents. I am close to my family and we haven't talked in months. But she made him promise not to propose to me til after his military training, and that was after he already told me that he wants to propose to me before he goes for basic.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My eldest bro is a handsome, monied lawyer. He is single at 41 and desperately unhappy. Nothing is wrong with being single, but he always wanted a wife and children.
One of his main problems is that he's so attached to my control freak mother, that the women are scared off. He goes visits twice a month and discusses EVERYTHING with my mother, especially his love life issues. My mother and her family have even set him up-more than once!
He says that he will not marry a woman who does not love his parents, which means that my mother has to approve. The woman will even teach his girlfriend's to cook for him! 

I am a lot more independent and my husband loves me for it. My mother was extremely meddling, once Mr.G proposed to me. Suddenly, she had the right to tell me to serve my husband and plan our wedding only to HER liking. We cut her off after the racist (my husband is white) comments and loud tirades. We married the way we wanted to, even though I knew it would cause a problem.
My husband comes first, because he is my new family. If I still did what my battleax mother wanted, it would mean that I am a little girl, not a married adult.

Your fiance sounds like my brother. He's a child, not a man ready for marriage. I would be very insulted if my hubs told me to cook like Ma. (my mother in law) I would tell Mr.G to go live with his mommy, if he wants her food.
My mother likes to say, "Nothing beats life experience!" I respond by saying that I need to gain my own experience and think for myself.
Your fiance needs to man up and grow up! Confront him with these issues and clear the air. Let him know that while you respect that he loves his mother, he needs to realize that you are his family, his first priority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay here's what I think. I pray to GOD my son will talk to me on the phone every day and visit me a few times a month when he grows up! I think if you could put yourself in the mothers shoes those things make absolute sense and it says a lot about him that he still loves his mother after all these years of his own independence. That said- I think he could use a little more tact with the "my mother thinks this or that" about whatever the topic is and instead just approach these opinions as an idea into the discussion. Like "what about" and just cut off the "my moms idea" slant of it. I could see how it would be really annoying if he was always talking about his moms idea's for everything! 

If you want to feel better about it... go spend some time with a real traditional Italian family. The phone calls and input from his mom will seem like *nothing* compared to that!


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

preso said:


> He may not be bad... but he does not have the stuff... to be a husband.
> 
> In the short term he is going to have to choose because his going to visit every month
> is not going to work out and his mother may not like if he choose you... and cause you a lot of misery in your marriage.
> ...



OOOOh Boy, preso, preso what is wrong with you? you sound so NEGATIVE, judgmental...you even created CAM's future and tell her how sorry she is as if you live with them!(threesome may be hahaa).., you even do not know them that much. I suggest you should calm down big time.

If I could judge you just like that...I will say, you are very dramatic and insecure, negative, judgmental freak...how about that! I just want you to see how it works, well I do not know you...

I am alpha dorminant man, who has been independent (living away from my parents since 12 yrs). I was in boarding school (another city) during secondary school, away (another different city) for my bachelor degree and another country for work and YET I am very very close to my parents, brothers and sisters. We call at least once in a week and try to visit enough. Yes my wife knows my mom cook great and I like my moms food big time, I admit her mom cook great too. My wife cook great as well and I like her dinner. If a woman stops my closeness to my family she will be in trouble.

Of course CAM's boyfriend has issues to deal with by being more dorminant. They are both young, he just need some help to be able to make decision for himself as a man and become a leader.

CAM and her boyfriend need to talk about how to handle their relationship and make some decision together as a couple. He should not put his girfriend second but also CAM has to be careful about preventing her man's relationship with his mother!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread is two years old. Preso was banned long ago.


----------



## surfergirl (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder how it all turned out for Cam.

The young man didn't sound that much like a mumma's boy to me - more someone who grew up in a close family and was feeling the stetch of the home-thread.

Because I've had a mother in-law (who actually did come from the bowels of hell)....and I'm about to become a mother in-law, I probably would have suggested to Cam that she try not see the mother (and family) as competition, while trying to understand that he talks so much about how his mum did things because that's all he's known. I would be more upset if I moved in with my fiance and all he could talk about was how his last ex did things - THAT would irk me no end.

Anyway....they both sounded so young...I truly hope it all worked out for them.


----------

